
What happens when you type curiousbun.ch and press Enter? - pi-squared
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnnHIjObtWA
======
pi-squared
Watch a live stream with a Googler trying to answer the old interview question
of what happens when you type google.com into a webbrowser and press enter [1]

[1] [https://github.com/alex/what-happens-when](https://github.com/alex/what-
happens-when)

